# Conditions of Skilled Migrants Visa



## Tollervey Family (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know if you move to NZ on a skilled migrant visa with an offer of employment how long you need to remain within that trade? I have found out that you have to keep the job for 3 mths out of your first 7mths, but isn't there anymore conditions on the visa?
Any info' much appreciateds as always!
Thanks
Charlotte


----------



## Tollervey Family (Jan 2, 2012)

Hiya, Has anyone got any clues on this we are kinda drawing a blank!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there

I'm afraid it's a while since we emigrated - and when we came over I didn't even have a job, nor need to find one to enter the country. 

So you may well find that you only need to keep your job for only 3 months in the first 7. 

Is there anyone else out there with more recent experience?


----------



## Tollervey Family (Jan 2, 2012)

Hiya
Thanks for your reply, we have scoured the internet and can't find anything other than the need to keep that job for 3mths of the first 7 as you have said below but if anyone does know any different we would be very grateful for further clarity.
Thanks again!




topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm afraid it's a while since we emigrated - and when we came over I didn't even have a job, nor need to find one to enter the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## 80cmills (Apr 5, 2011)

We came out on a skilled visa and our visa is attached to my job. So if I change any of my work I have to notify them and then see if the visa is still ok. So be very careful


----------



## Tollervey Family (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for the advise that's really helpful, we will be very careful!



80cmills said:


> We came out on a skilled visa and our visa is attached to my job. So if I change any of my work I have to notify them and then see if the visa is still ok. So be very careful


----------

